# Transfer pump



## green70d (5 mo ago)

Hi
I have a John Deere 70 Diesel tractor. Fuel started to drip out of the weep hole on the bottom of the Transfer pump. Is there anything special or I need to know before I take it off the tractor to get it repaired? What parts might be needed to fix this? 
Thanks


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Yours look like this (w/wo glass bowl)?
Throw a rag under, R&R pump, prime and bleed filters.
Good to go!


----------



## green70d (5 mo ago)

2billt said:


> Yours look like this (w/wo glass bowl)?
> Throw a rag under, R&R pump, prime and bleed filters.
> Good to go!
> View attachment 81895


No, sorry.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

How about a R224R?


----------



## green70d (5 mo ago)

Yes, that is the pump that I have on the John Deere 70 Diesel.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The weep hole it there to tell you the seal has gone bad..
Check your oil level at the dip stick..


----------



## green70d (5 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> The weep hole it there to tell you the seal has gone bad..
> Check your oil level at the dip stick..


There is two seals and a gasket correct? Also is there anything special about putting it back on the tractor?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like part number AR 930 supersedes R224R and a few others.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/82146/referrer/navigation/pgId/125708


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U better make sure the parts are available BEFORE u tear into it..
I’ve never heard of anyone rebuilding 1 before..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks like the two oil seals are readily available.. kool


----------

